# Good Company



## smoke665 (May 5, 2017)

You always hear the bad stuff on a company but rarely does anyone compliment a company when they do good. I've placed a few orders with Paul  C. Buff, and always found them extremely helpful, knowledgeable, and easy to work with. My last order was for a B400 light in early Feb. It came in I unpacked it but didn't try it (my bad) until last week. When I finally set it up last week, I quickly discovered the modeling light was bad. I called them, expecting I'd have to pay for a bulb. Imagine my surprise when they told me no problem they were shipping me another free. Good companies are still out there!!!


----------

